# Bowfishing video 60lber



## Hard Core (May 15, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kIAZo_qICk&hl=en_US&fs&autoplay=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kIAZo_qICk&hl=en_US&fs&autoplay=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chadf (May 15, 2010)

some hawgs!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 17, 2010)

gr8 footage!!


----------



## Hard Core (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 1, 2010)

the video is awesome on very many levels. The music is so spot on and the action is intense and moves extremely well. GREAT JOB!


----------



## wilber85 (Jun 1, 2010)

NICE VID!!  

Got me all fired up!!


----------



## Musselwhite (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice video footage, but what do you do with the fish?

Musselwhite


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 8, 2010)

What lake were yall shooting


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 10, 2010)

Guntersville was this trip, these fish went to a few less fortunate individuals, the common carp they didn't want went to the garden. I got some tomatoes that are thanking me for the fertilizer


----------



## big_bird (Jun 17, 2010)

i never knew there were buffs in guntersville.   cool!


----------



## ANDY BINION (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome    need to fish with u guys


----------

